# Clifton Gardens Friday Feb 16th



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi all

Just a reminder that the Clifton Gardens evening/night will be Friday 16th Feb.

Outwithebro and I will be launching at 5.30PM. A troll to Middle head and then back to CG to set up for a few hours after dark. Anybody is welcome to join in, after all, there is safety in numbers

PS :shock: Can Tiger Sharks see in the dark

 fishing Russ


----------

